# can I use a 100 watt heater for a 10 gallon?



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a spare 100w heater, only used twice laying around. would it be okay to use in a 10 gallon aquarium?

Thanks, ~Saphira


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep. Mine uses a 100w. You'll need to put it at a diagonal though because it will probably be too tall for the tank. It'll heat things up about 15F above room temp. 50w also work but they'll only keep things about 10 above.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Should be perfectly fine IMO. Many people including myself have used 50w in 5 gallons perfectly...so thats like the same thing lol.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay!! thanks guys. now I don't have to spend a bunch of money on another heater.. they're like $40 these days for a good one.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

yes, it should be fine as long as its adjustable. i have a 100w in my 10 gallon,its in a drafty room that gets quite cool.25-50 watt wouldn't suffice for me . it needed to be 75-100w and the 100w was cheaper at the time. they end up heating the water easier. mine doesn't run half as much as the 50w i had in there. with it not kicking on so much, it should last longer. the danger of it is, if it happens to break in the on position it could cook your fish. if it is in good working order, it shouldn't be a problem. test it out thoroughly in a different container for a couple of days to a week. see if it holds the temp without fluctuating.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I think even a smaller heater could cook the fish if it malfunctions, so either way I think 10 watts per gallon is great...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

yes- the room her tank's in is about 62... give or take. glad to hear I can use it


----------

